# Bessert!



## Hardrock (Aug 18, 2009)

Took these at the Dallas aboretum. c&c appreciated.

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 20, 2009)

You captured a robber fly (aka bee killer) with it favorite meal - the bee. The images need more DOF to being the robber fly and the meal into focus.  I had captured one of these guys a few weeks ago - I posted it on this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/173860-robber-fly-aka-bee-killer.html


----------



## Hardrock (Aug 20, 2009)

DigitalScape said:


> You captured a robber fly (aka bee killer) with it favorite meal - the bee. The images need more DOF to being the robber fly and the meal into focus. I had captured one of these guys a few weeks ago - I posted it on this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/173860-robber-fly-aka-bee-killer.html


 
Thanks for sharing advice its greatly appreciated. I got real excited when I saw him and just wanted to get the picture at the time. Yours shot looks great!


----------

